# How Many Shares Per Goat?



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

So...I've started out with just 2 ND does who I plan to breed next year and start the milking adventure. I'll probably be asking lots of questions, but right now as I'm chewing on this, I'd love to here how many shares per doe I can sell...

I would consider getting larger does of a different breed and am wondering the same thing for them - how many shares for a good quality Nubian or Alpine? Talking full shares here...

I know I have a long way to go before I'm ready to start selling milk, however, plan to start soap making with the initial milk and while I get testing done, etc...

I already have a 9 stall barn with 7 available for the goats...and have a stone building with a shed attached that I could put flooring in and finish off one day for milk production.

That said, I just want to start my initial budget calculations and anticipated number of shares. Plan to start very small though...oh, one more question - I know the ND milk is a little different...are people interested in buying different types of milk from different breeds? Is there enough difference in taste etc?

thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First, how many gallons would be considered a full share? Second you really can't make any decisions until you know how your females are going to milk. I would say unless you have quite a herd of Nigerians, it probably wouldn't be worth it to sell shares for them. If you get some quality full size goats that put out over a gallon a milking, that would be more worth it. But you will still have to see how long they lactate and their total output during that lactation. You would really need to have your goats for a couple years before embarking on that venture. Plus a first freshener is more than likely going to have a different output than when she is older and more proven.

Nigerian and Nubian milk tend to be higher in butterfat. Same taste as everything else.


----------



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

ok, thanks...but what is average? I mean if a Nubian puts out 1-2 gallons a day, does that mean you can sell a min. of 7 full shares with shares being a gallon? Or more shares if they are a high producer? 

I actually agree the ND's weren't a great choice for dairy production, but I started this idea with the idea that I'd make some stuff for myself like learn how to do soaps and lotions and such and maybe cheese and see if I like it. I still am going to do that, but am now trying to formulate more of a long term plan.

I can price out hay, grain, shots, etc...but the unknown is the production. For instance, I saw one farm is buying 2 full size goats and they are only selling 2-3 shares from them. So I'm trying to figure out what is typical, what is average, what is the norm and what i should use a goat post, all with the idea start small and re-evaluate...

Guess I"m looking for the potential to determine if the cost analysis is worth it..??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't offer goat shares. So I don't have the details. I would talk to someone who actually does goat shares. You would probably have to base shares on your goat's lowest production time. They don't give their highest production the whole time. There is no question you want to start small.

Certainly keep researching but at this point, I would get used to your Nigerians and see how it works for you. Go through at least 1 year of milking the goats and seeing what you have time for as far as making products from the goat milk. Also research what you really need to be doing to ensure that the milk you offer is safe. I would also research the liability of offering milk shares.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

We do shares with our goats--we didn't get huge into it yet, just a few share owners... but from what I've determined so far, our best hope is to recoup some of the expense of our does. I wouldn't get more does so we'd have more milk to sell more shares, but it does help us to maintain our herd at the number that we like. For me, milking is therapeutic and I also enjoy making the things that you mentioned --milk, cheese, yogurt, ice cream, etc. Good luck on your goat venture, but be careful... goats are addictive. Also, do study whatever the milk laws are in your state because the laws are all quite different.


----------



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

yeah, after doing a little research it seems like people don't do shares per goat but per herd which i didn't get before...so if I had 5 goats milking a gallon - 2 gallons a day, I might do only 5-7 shares and then would make product with excess? I guess its not quite as profitable as i was hoping...but still fun! 

Curious for those doing the milk shares and selling...is there enough profit to live on? It seems some places with a business plan actually make money, but is that 10k per year? 25K, 100K? Whats the ultimate that could be achievable...

and yes, I'm a dreamer...lol... I just really want out of corporate america...can you tell? In the meantime, I'd like to pay off my mortgage, and the extra income from this would help alot! then perhaps i could make this full time, but somehow i can't see replacing my income in the IT world in the DC area with goat farming...or...prove me wrong??? anyone done it?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Not in DC, sorry. All milk sources must be pasturised and comply with USDA grade A regulations. Check out www.realmilk.com their headquarters are in DC. Herdshares are not happening.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Agreed there is much to plan from breed of goat and up. However like engebretsen and goat hiker said, you really need to check your state laws. It would be horrible to get "all set up" only to find your state is very strict. We have people here doing farm shares, only one here is actually licensed to milk sale, people advertise online and it seems the law is getting wise to that. Working previously in medical, there was a sick family and it was traced to improper goat milk- the health dept gets involved- so really do your research before spending money


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Most livestock businesses do not offer enough income to replace a normal full time job. Not sure where you are for retirement but the money could be like a part time job during retirement.

Plus running a livestock business full time is a 7 day a week, 365 day a year job and most days are 12 hour + days. Take is from someone who did alpacas as a full time business. It took over my life and I missed out on a lot of family functions and just plain old getting out and seeing people. I'm not close to my nieces and nephews because I missed out on so much. I don't regret what I did but now that I'm out of it, it is such a relief. I now only have enough goats for my personal use and it makes life so much easier. I get to enjoy them and get the products from them that I want.

If you want to sell something, do something like soap. You can make more money doing something like that if you find the right market.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Live stock= 24/7/365. I suspect you would need about 40+ head to replace a minimum wage job. I think I read that in a book on raising goats for a profit.


----------



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not in DC, I'm in the area...VA to be exact. But yes, I was thinking it would not be enough to support me.

I'm well versed in having animals 24/7 365 days per year as I've done boarding business for horses for 20+ years. Now that I own my own farm and not rent, I don't have the facility to have 20 horses in my back yard anymore and horses are much harder and more work than goats any day of the year. Not worried about the work...

Just the profitability...question though...with all the soap makers out there that doesn't seem like a very profitable market either?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The value added products are definately the bigger money maker. Doesn't have to be soap though. What about Goats milk critter snacks, fresh baked healthy snacks for dogs and pocket pets. City people go nuts for stuff for their pets.
Lotions and soft soaps still sell well. There's so many things you could do. The more effort you put in, the bigger a customer base you'll get.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> I suspect you would need about 40+ head to replace a minimum wage job.


I'd be interested in hearing the equations behind that herd number...

A "share" is usually considered to be 1 gallon per week, so once you know how much each doe is averaging, then you can figure out how many shares you can feasibly offer per doe. I have five milkers right now, and each one averages 1 gallon per day (a couple do closer to 2 gallons, but I'm averaging). So at 5 milkers, that's 5 gallons of milk per day. 5 gallons a day X 7 days per week gives me 35 shares I can sell. I charge $40 per month per share and each member gets 1 gallon per week. There's also a $30 fee to legally purchase a share. With these 5 milkers, and with all 35 shares sold (I've almost sold out), that's a total of $1,400 each month. If you have excellent pasture, and/or if you feed sprouts/fermented grain, then you can get your feed bill WAY down.

Just for grins... If you had the 40 head number that GTAllen quoted and each one averaged 1 gallon per day, and supposing you somehow managed to sell ALL those shares (I can't even fathom selling that many shares!) then you would be bringing in around $11,200 each month from milk sales!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

$10+ a gallon for goat milk? You are talking gross profit. No feed, no land, no taxes, everything perfect, in a nano market. If you could clear $10k a month from 40 head of goat milk, you would be doing it. But, it is not.


----------



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

Goat Song - your milk shares and formula for your 5 milkers is what I was trying to figure out. $1400/mo is nice extra money for a farm. And while it may not be all profit, it does give me hope that you can make some part time extra money and be profitable. Thats my main concern... my horses certainly aren't profitable . And I'm sure with those 35 shares you may have some leftover milk to make soaps and products and such.

Curious - how long does it take to milk your 5 goats? What is your time outlay for them per day? I have my two girls and my horses and really my time is not that difficult. But I have good fencing, a barn built with stalls that are secure for the goats, etc...everything is new at my place right now...

My next question - is what is entailed with making the milk drinkable after milking? I know I've read about straining and the care of the milk, but that should be added into the time equation to.

One thing I do need to do, is build my milking area. I can do it in the barn or I could build something in my tack / feed room in the barn... or better yet, could perhaps finish off the shed that is attached to a building where I will be opening the store...

Thanks all!


----------

